# Asked to help with evalutations



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Today I was asked to be part of a three person tag team to evaluate GSD's at a kill shelter in a near by city, pull them an place them into rescue. I said yes and will shadow one of the other members to learn what to do. I will be the on call person on my day off ,when the other two are working.

Has anyone done this? What should I expect? I am sure it varied for each shelter and rescue. 

I am hoping to do some good for these dogs.


----------



## BlackRifle (Jan 23, 2012)

Good for you friend, one day.. when I have enough space I plan to do the same thing.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Debbieg said:


> Has anyone done this? What should I expect?


All the time.  Thank you for helping out in this wonderful way! Having a good shelter evaluation is essential to getting dogs moving. Hopefully they will provide you with a checklist of things to look for and check.

Most important piece of information: trust your gut and never let your guard down. A good DVD to watch before you begin is The Language of Dogs. [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Language-Dogs-Sarah-Kalnajs/dp/B000P28RXU[/ame]

Good luck!


----------

